# April 2017 POTM Winner



## snowbear (May 14, 2017)

Congratulations to this April's winner, @Black_Square for  "Portrait of Andre."


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 14, 2017)

Fantastic portrait. This one really spoke to me.


----------



## EIngerson (May 14, 2017)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 14, 2017)

Great shot. Well deserved.


----------



## goooner (May 15, 2017)

Congratulations, well deserved.


----------



## weepete (May 15, 2017)

Well done, it is a really good portrait!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2017)

Congrats.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (May 15, 2017)

Really nice photo, enjoy the dreamy feel to it


----------



## zombiesniper (May 15, 2017)

Congrats.
Really love the the character in this one.


----------

